# Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC Multiplayer-Edition - GTX 1060 + i5-8400 für 1.124€ [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC Multiplayer-Edition - GTX 1060 + i5-8400 für 1.124€ [Anzeige]*

						Alternate und PC Games Hardware haben einen neuen Aktions-PC konfiguriert, der mit einem Preisvorteil von 195 Euro angeboten wird und vor allem für Gamer mit einem kleinen Budget gut geeignet ist.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC Multiplayer-Edition - GTX 1060 + i5-8400 für 1.124€ [Anzeige]*


----------



## facehugger (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC Multiplayer-Edition - GTX 1060 + i5-8400 für 1.124€ [Anzeige]*

Nuja, scheint ganz vernünftig konfiguriert zu sein. Ihr seid auf dem richtigen Weg, PCGH. Es gibt weitaus schlimmere Fertigknechte Und das Gehäuse (wie schon erwähnt) kann man ja ändern... 

PS: den könnte ja man alternativ auch als AMD-Edition anbieten, mit nem Ryzen 2600/X. Der hat 6 Threads mehr...

PPS: und entkalkt dort mal euren Bench-Parkour. Geralt ist ja mehr wie ok, aber was "Stalker" und "Aliens vs Predator" dort noch im Jahre 2018 zu suchen haben...

Gruß


----------



## cht47 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC Multiplayer-Edition - GTX 1060 + i5-8400 für 1.124€ [Anzeige]*

hmm die Komponenten sind so grob im Kopf durchgerechnet 900€ Wert.  Würde den gleich zusammen klicken und dann für die 99€ zusammen bauen lassen. Das Case sieht sowieso aus wie ein Minecraft Block.


----------



## kozfogel (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC Multiplayer-Edition - GTX 1060 + i5-8400 für 1.124€ [Anzeige]*



cht47 schrieb:


> hmm die Komponenten sind so grob im Kopf durchgerechnet 900€ Wert.  Würde den gleich zusammen klicken und dann für die 99€ zusammen bauen lassen. Das Case sieht sowieso aus wie ein Minecraft Block.



Aber bitte keine  1-Lüfter-Mini-OC Karte  in Kombination mit dem Noctua ... eins ist da fehl am Platz. Würde eher ein Ben-nevis (der für den 8400 easy reicht) nehmen, und das gesparte in eine bessere 1060 und flotteren Ram investieren.


----------



## empy (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC Multiplayer-Edition - GTX 1060 + i5-8400 für 1.124€ [Anzeige]*

130€ für den Zusammenbau? Vielleicht sollte ich mal wieder anfangen nebenher Rechner zu bauen. Damals haben die nur 50 genommen, da konnte ich den gleichen Preis nur über den Service des Zusammenstellens rechtfertigen.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC Multiplayer-Edition - GTX 1060 + i5-8400 für 1.124€ [Anzeige]*



cht47 schrieb:


> hmm die Komponenten sind so grob im Kopf durchgerechnet 900€ Wert.



Vor allem sind einige davon leistungs- und qualitätsverlustfrei durch preiswertere Alternativen ersetzbar. Wer natürlich genau so eine oder eine leicht abgewandelte Zusammenstellung möchte und des Selberbauens - oder auch nur des selbst anderswo Konfigurierens - nicht mächtig ist, wird zumindest nicht allzu sehr über den Tisch gezogen.

Selbst auf die Schnelle zusammen geklickt kriegt man das Ganze im gleichen Gebrauchswert und inklusive Zusammenbau auch rund 25% günstiger hin bzw. bekommt mehr fürs gleiche Geld.


----------



## Schrotti (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC Multiplayer-Edition - GTX 1060 + i5-8400 für 1.124€ [Anzeige]*

Ohhh Ohhh Ohhh.

Über 1100€ für die Konfiguration?

Da nehme ich lieber den hier -> Gamer PC L Ryzen 5 1600 mit GTX1080 wenn ich denn einen fertig PC kaufen würde.


----------



## 3dfx01 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC Multiplayer-Edition - GTX 1060 + i5-8400 für 1.124€ [Anzeige]*

Zitat facehugger
*den könnte ja man alternativ auch als AMD-Edition anbieten, mit nem Ryzen 2600/X. Der hat 6 Threads mehr...*
Zitat ende.

Deine AMD alternative ist sehr witzig, in den letzten Monaten hast du offensichtlich keinen Tests gelesen. 
In Spielen ist der i5-8400 genauso schnell wie AMDs schnellste Cpu ryzen 2700x, dazu ist der i5-8400 nur fast halb so teuer.
Intel hat die Preis/Leistungskrone bei Spielen inne, daher sollte hier auch keine AMD Cpu hinein.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC Multiplayer-Edition - GTX 1060 + i5-8400 für 1.124€ [Anzeige]*

Meine Fresse -- immer das Case erst mal wegwerfen, wenn man einen PCGH PC kauft geht auch ins Geld.


----------



## Darkscream (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC Multiplayer-Edition - GTX 1060 + i5-8400 für 1.124€ [Anzeige]*

Wenn ich folgenden PC als Grundlage nehme und den Pure Rock als Kühler nehme und DDR 3000 Speicher dazu komme ich ganz glatt um 200€ billiger weg   Das ist sicher keine gute Werbung für PCGH PCs.
Gamer PC L i5-8400 mit GTX1060


----------



## Schrotti (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC Multiplayer-Edition - GTX 1060 + i5-8400 für 1.124€ [Anzeige]*

Verkauft die Kiste für 899€ dann nimmt den auch jemand.


----------



## Pedrobeamer (12. August 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC Multiplayer-Edition - GTX 1060 + i5-8400 für 1.124€ [Anzeige]*

Im schrauberforum haben fertig PCs keinen einfachen Stand


----------



## Mahoy (13. August 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC Multiplayer-Edition - GTX 1060 + i5-8400 für 1.124€ [Anzeige]*



Pedrobeamer schrieb:


> Im schrauberforum haben fertig PCs keinen einfachen Stand



Ein paar Schrauber, meine Wenigkeit eingeschlossen, haben immerhin eingeräumt, dass man für deutlich mehr Geld auch schlechtere Komplettsysteme bekommen kann. Allerdings auch ein paar bessere, und da liegt m.M.n. der Hase im Pfeffer.

Schrottis Vorschlag, für welchen Preis das Komplettsystem nicht zu beanstanden wäre, ist gar nicht so unrealistisch und ich halte jede Wette, dass Alternate immer noch einen - wenn auch bescheideneren - Gewinn machen würde. Ich kann die Zugkraft des PCGH-Labels nicht sicher einschätzen, behaupte aber mal, dass es womöglich überschätzt wird. Nicht, weil es nicht zieht, sondern weil es nur für Leser der PCGH von Bedeutung ist. Und die sind im Durchschnitt zu gut über die Preise von Hardware informiert, um bei solchen Angeboten nicht stutzig zu werden, selbst wenn sie keine Schrauber sind.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Wer die PCGH liest, ist in Sachen Hardware einigermaßen bewandert und baut sich seinen PC nicht selbst, weil er es nicht kann (oder mit etwas Einlesen könnte), sondern weil er nicht mehr die Zeit und/oder Lust dazu hat. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass der tendenziell informierte PCGH-Leser ein Komplettsystem kauft, nur weil "PCGH" draufsteht. Man muss bekanntlich kein Schrauber sein, um Preise zu vergleichen.


----------



## sethdiabolos (18. August 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC Multiplayer-Edition - GTX 1060 + i5-8400 für 1.124€ [Anzeige]*

Bei Dubaro bekommt man einen vergleichbaren PC mit etwas kleinerer SSD und etwas langsameren RAM für 899€. 
Gamer PC L i5-8400 mit GTX1060

Die Differenz könnte man problemlos in eine 1070Ti/1080 oder einem i7 8700k investieren.


----------



## XXTREME (25. August 2018)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC Multiplayer-Edition - GTX 1060 + i5-8400 für 1.124€ [Anzeige]*

Alternates/PCGH´s Marge dürfte am Preis Schuld sein. Hier möchten ja gleich 2 verdienen .


----------

